# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Ταχυθερμαντηρας

## Joanna26

Καλησπερα. Είμαι σε αναζήτηση ταχυθερμαντηρα. Γνωρίζει κανείς πως γίνεται η εγκατάσταση  αν υπάρχει ήδη θερμοσίφωνας στο μπάνιο;επίσης το μπάνιο μου είναι πολυ μικρό και στην πλατη του είναι η κουζίνα από την άλλη μεριά μπορώ να δίνω νερό και στα τρία ;εννοείται όχι ταυτόχρονα. Γίνεται η πρεπει να βάλω ξεχωριστά για το καθένα. Επίσης ποσα λίτρα ανα λεπτό πρεπει να προτιμησω για κάθε χρήση και ποσα Βατ να είναι;

----------


## vasilllis

βροχη ερωτησεων.
ξεκιναμε απο τα βασικα.το θερμοσιφωνο σε τι δεν εξυπηρετεί;

----------


## nyannaco

Θα σε προσγειώσω λίγο απότομα, αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν γίνεται να αντικαταστήσεις το θερμοσίφωνα με ταχυθερμαντήρα στο μπάνιο, με την υπάρχουσα γραμμή. Εξηγούμαι:
Για ένα "αντρικό" ντους χρειάζεται παροχή τουλάχιστον 6lt/min, για γυναικείο λούσιμο μάλλον παραπάνω, αλλά ας μείνουμε στα 6. Το χειμώνα χρειάζεται ο ταχυθερμαντήρας να ανεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία του νερού ροής τουλάχιστον κατά 30°C (και λίγο λέω για τις πολύ κρύες μέρες). Επομένως, με δεδομένο ότι για να ανέβει κατά 1°C η θερμοκρασία ενός λίτρου νερού απαιτείται 1IKCal ενέργειας, ο ταχυθερμαντήρας θα πρέπει να είναι ισχύος τουλάχιστον 30 x 6 = 180KCal/min, ήτοι 180 x 60 = 10,800KCal/h, ή 12.56KW! Οι μεγάλοι θερμοσίφωνες έχουν αντίσταση 4KW, και η γραμμή τους δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει και πολύ παραπάνω. Επομένως θα χρειαζόσουν νέα γραμμή από τον πίνακα, με την προϋπόθεση ότι η παροχή σου από τη ΔΕΗ μπορεί να το σηκώσει - τραβάει περίπου 55Α, όταν η συνηθισμένη μονοφασική παροχή είναι 35Α. Μόνο τριφασική μπορεί να το σηκώσει, αν την έχεις, και αν είσαι διατεθειμένη να τραβήξεις γραμμή από τον πίνακα.

----------


## Joanna26

> βροχη ερωτησεων.
> ξεκιναμε απο τα βασικα.το θερμοσιφωνο σε τι δεν εξυπηρετεί;


Εγώ βασικά κρυωνω και θέλω ας πουμς να νυβομαι η να πλενω τα χέρια μου με ζεστό νερό καθώς και να Λουζομαι οπότε θέλω χωρις να ανάβω όλον αυτό το θερμοσίφωνα και να περιμενω τόση ώρα.

----------


## Joanna26

> Θα σε προσγειώσω λίγο απότομα, αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν γίνεται να αντικαταστήσεις το θερμοσίφωνα με ταχυθερμαντήρα στο μπάνιο, με την υπάρχουσα γραμμή. Εξηγούμαι:
> Για ένα "αντρικό" ντους χρειάζεται παροχή τουλάχιστον 6lt/min, για γυναικείο λούσιμο μάλλον παραπάνω, αλλά ας μείνουμε στα 6. Το χειμώνα χρειάζεται ο ταχυθερμαντήρας να ανεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία του νερού ροής τουλάχιστον κατά 30°C (και λίγο λέω για τις πολύ κρύες μέρες). Επομένως, με δεδομένο ότι για να ανέβει κατά 1°C η θερμοκρασία ενός λίτρου νερού απαιτείται 1IKCal ενέργειας, ο ταχυθερμαντήρας θα πρέπει να είναι ισχύος τουλάχιστον 30 x 6 = 180KCal/min, ήτοι 180 x 60 = 10,800KCal/h, ή 12.56KW! Οι μεγάλοι θερμοσίφωνες έχουν αντίσταση 4KW, και η γραμμή τους δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει και πολύ παραπάνω. Επομένως θα χρειαζόσουν νέα γραμμή από τον πίνακα, με την προϋπόθεση ότι η παροχή σου από τη ΔΕΗ μπορεί να το σηκώσει - τραβάει περίπου 55Α, όταν η συνηθισμένη μονοφασική παροχή είναι 35Α. Μόνο τριφασική μπορεί να το σηκώσει, αν την έχεις, και αν είσαι διατεθειμένη να τραβήξεις γραμμή από τον πίνακα.


Εγω εχω δει πολλα σχόλια στο Σκρουτζ και όλοι λένε ότι γυρω στα 8kw το πολυ δουλευει τέλεια και σε ντουζ νομίζω λες πολλα 6λιτρα το λεπτό είναι υπερβολικά γυρω στα 4.3 νομίζω είναι μια χαρά!

----------


## Joanna26

Επίσης ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι όντως γυρω στα 4kw αλλά σε μοναφασικο δίκτυο που δίνω ως 8kw νομίζω γίνεται αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν θέλει μεγαλυτερη ασφάλεια νομίζω θέλει γτ ο θερμοσίφωνας έχει 20αρα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> επίσης το μπάνιο μου είναι πολυ μικρό και στην πλατη του είναι η κουζίνα από την άλλη μεριά *μπορώ να δίνω νερό και στα τρία ;εννοείται όχι ταυτόχρονα.* Γίνεται η πρεπει να βάλω ξεχωριστά για το καθένα.





> 6λιτρα το λεπτό είναι υπερβολικά γυρω στα 4.3 νομίζω είναι μια χαρά!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA_hqWcElHo
Ίσως να υπάρχουν παρόμοια χωρίς να υπάρχει η κακόγουστη εμφάνιση στην τοποθέτηση ακριβώς στο στόμιο της βρύσης , αλλά κάτω πάγκου κουζίνας με τον ίδιο όγκο τοποθέτησης και χωρίς το απαραίτητο νέας ηλεκτρικής γραμμής .
Για ντουζ μόνο αν χωράς κάτω από νιπτήρα.

----------


## apavlidis

> Επίσης ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι όντως γυρω στα 4kw αλλά σε μοναφασικο δίκτυο που δίνω ως 8kw νομίζω γίνεται αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν θέλει μεγαλυτερη ασφάλεια νομίζω θέλει γτ ο θερμοσίφωνας έχει 20αρα


Οι γραμμές του θερμοσίφωνα είναι 4mm2. Ασφαλίζονται ΠΑΝΤΑ με ασφάλεια 2x20A για να διακόπτεται και ο ουδέτερος. Επί πλέον, εάν ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι πάνω από 4kW τότε απαιτείται άλλη γραμμή με μεγαλύτερης διατομής καλώδιο . Αν πχ μπει καλώδιο 6mm2 θα ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΕΙ με ασφάλεια 2x25A.

----------


## Joanna26

> Οι γραμμές του θερμοσίφωνα είναι 4mm2. Ασφαλίζονται ΠΑΝΤΑ με ασφάλεια 2x20A για να διακόπτεται και ο ουδέτερος. Επί πλέον, εάν ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι πάνω από 4kW τότε απαιτείται άλλη γραμμή με μεγαλύτερης διατομής καλώδιο . Αν πχ μπει καλώδιο 6mm2 θα ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΕΙ με ασφάλεια 2x25A.


Πωω κατάλαβαν θέλει μεγαλύτερης διατομής δλδ και να τραβηχτεί άλλη γραμμή από τον πινακα. Και πως γίνεται αυτό;είναι δυσκολη δουλειά ποσο κοστίζει γνωρίζετε;

----------


## apavlidis

> Πωω κατάλαβαν θέλει μεγαλύτερης διατομής δλδ και να τραβηχτεί άλλη γραμμή από τον πινακα. Και πως γίνεται αυτό;είναι δυσκολη δουλειά ποσο κοστίζει γνωρίζετε;


Πόσα kW είναι ο ταχυθερμοσιφωνας;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Joanna26

> Πόσα kW είναι ο ταχυθερμοσιφωνας;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Έ δεν θα ναι;έχει πολλους ανάλογα από 4kw ως 8κw δεν γνωρίζω και εγώ ποιον να παρω γι αυτό έγραψα εδώ ψάχνω γνώμες από ειδικότερα και ποσο απογελσματικος θα ναι ο καθένας στη θέρμανση του νερου

----------


## apavlidis

> Έ δεν θα ναι;έχει πολλους ανάλογα από 4kw ως 8κw δεν γνωρίζω και εγώ ποιον να παρω γι αυτό έγραψα εδώ ψάχνω γνώμες από ειδικότερα και ποσο απογελσματικος θα ναι ο καθένας στη θέρμανση του νερου


Εάν θες τώρα να γλυτώσεις από το να τραβήξει ηλεκτρολογος νεα γραμμή δες έναν μέχρι 4kW. Η ασφάλεια των 20Α στην οποία ασφαλίζεται η γραμμή αυτή είναι πολύ καλή όπως και η γραμμή. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Joanna26

> Εάν θες τώρα να γλυτώσεις από το να τραβήξει ηλεκτρολογος νεα γραμμή δες έναν μέχρι 4kW. Η ασφάλεια των 20Α στην οποία ασφαλίζεται η γραμμή αυτή είναι πολύ καλή όπως και η γραμμή. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Α ναιθα κοιτάξω κανέναν ως εκεί. Αλλά νομιζω δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά τόσο λίγη ισχυς. Η κουζίνα ασφαλιζεται με 25 μήπως μπορώ κάπως από κει να τον συνδεσω;

----------


## apavlidis

> Α ναιθα κοιτάξω κανέναν ως εκεί. Αλλά νομιζω δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά τόσο λίγη ισχυς. Η κουζίνα ασφαλιζεται με 25 μήπως μπορώ κάπως από κει να τον συνδεσω;


Τι εννοείς από την κουζίνα ;η κουζίνα έχει δικιά της γραμμή που πηγαίνει από την ασφάλεια στον πίνακα την 25 amp και πηγαίνει στη γραμμή που συνδέει τη κουζίνα; Τώρα ότι και να κάνεις αν θες δηλαδή να βάλεις θερμοσίφωνα άνω των τεσσάρων kW θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να αλλαχτεί η γραμμή πού πηγαίνει στο θερμοσίφωνα το θέμα δεν είναι να αλλαχτεί μόνο η ασφάλεια Γιατί πρέπει να συμφωνεί  με την γραμμή που υπάρχει (4mm2)διότι η ασφάλεια ασφαλίζει τη γραμμή και όχι τη συσκευή.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Joanna26

> Τι εννοείς από την κουζίνα ;η κουζίνα έχει δικιά της γραμμή που πηγαίνει από την ασφάλεια στον πίνακα την 25 amp και πηγαίνει στη γραμμή που συνδέει τη κουζίνα; Τώρα ότι και να κάνεις αν θες δηλαδή να βάλεις θερμοσίφωνα άνω των τεσσάρων kW θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να αλλαχτεί η γραμμή πού πηγαίνει στο θερμοσίφωνα το θέμα δεν είναι να αλλαχτεί μόνο η ασφάλεια Γιατί πρέπει να συμφωνεί  με την γραμμή που υπάρχει (4mm2)διότι η ασφάλεια ασφαλίζει τη γραμμή και όχι τη συσκευή.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ναι το ξερω αυτό.οσον αφορά την κουζίνα ελεγα μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να συνδεσω από τη γραμμή που παει στην κουζίνα και τον ταχυθερμαντηρα με την προυποθεση να μην τα χρησιμοποιώ ταυτοχρονα. Δεν ξέρω καν αν γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## GrOnibarD

αν θες να πλενεις τα χερια σου προσωπο το πρωι και να μην κρυωνεις ο ταχ/νας των 4κw θα σου κανει δουλεια αλλα για να κανεις μπανιο δεν θα φτανει

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

Χρησιμοποιω εδω και 2 χρονια για ανοιξη-φθινοπωρο εναν ταχυθερμοσιφωνα  3,5-7,8KW στα 4.5lit εχοντας βγαλει εκτος τον θερμοσιφωνα που τον εχω  παρα μονο για τον χειμωνα (εχω με μποϊλερ αρα παιρνει απο την κεντρικη  θερμανση)
Αντρας-γυναικα κανει μπανιο μια χαρα χωρις προβλημα,το μονο που  προσεχουμε ειναι να μην ειναι αναμμενος ο φουρνος την ωρα που αναβει ο  ταχυθερμοσιφωνας επειδη στην εκκινηση τραβαει πολλα Α.

Ρευμα παιρνει απο την γραμμη του θερμοσιφωνα αλλα αν θυμαμαι καλα εχουμε  ανεβει ενα κλικ διατομη καλωδιο με το ιδιο το λαμπακι στον πινακα και  με Hager C20.
Μια τρυπα απο το παταρι πανω απο την μπανιερα για να του δωσουμε ρευμα  και τελος,ουτε κατσε αν ζεσταθει το νερο-ουτε ωχ καταναλωσα πολυ  παραπανω αρα δεν εχει για τον επομενο-ουτε σταζει επανω αρα τρεξτε κλπ.

----------


## mikemtb73

7,8 kw με 20amp ασφάλεια μονοφασικη δεν γίνεται.
Κατι δεν μας λες σωστά φίλε... 

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

Ειπα απλα τι εχω δεν επαιρομαι για κατι.




*Triton Avena 7.8kW*


*Ρυθμιστής ισχύος:* βοηθάει στη ρύθμιση  της θερ&#181;αντικής  ικανότητας ανάλογα με την εποχή (3,5  kW για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες και  7,8 kW για του υπόλοιπους).*Ενδεικτική απόδοση:* 4,5-5 lt/min με είσοδο κρύου νερού 15°C και θερμοκρασία εξόδου 40°C.
Αυτο λενε οι προδιαγραφες αυτουσιο στο μεταφερω εδω,δεν κανω καμια διαφημιση εμπορος δεν ειμαι.
Κρατησαμε το κοκκινο λαμπακι ΟΝ για να φαινεται απο μακρια με την πρωτη ματια που λεμε πως εχει ρευμα.Αφαιρεσε ο ηλεκτρολογος το παλαιο καλωδιο του θερμοσιφωνα και απο την σωληνα περασε καινουργιο μεγαλυτερης διατομης,εγινε η συνδεση και δεν φαινεται τιποτα (ουτε νεες τρυπες κλπ), το μονο μερεμετι που εγινε ειναι μια τρυπα στο παταρι για να κατεβει το καλωδιο,αν θελεις στο βαζω φωτογραφια και αυτο.

----------


## vasilllis

Οπότε το έχετε ρυθμίσει στην χαμηλη ισχύ των 3,5kw.
Να σχολιάσω αν θέλεις λίγο ,αυτά που ανάφερες.
Το καλοκαίρι το νερό είναι ζεστό και η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας που έχει με το ΖΝΧ μικρη,οπότε προλαβαίνει να το ζεστάνει.
Δεν γνωρίζω τις διατομές των αγωγών που αντικαταστήθηκαν ,αλλά θεωρώ λάθος την αντικατάσταση αυτή,αφού εξακολουθούν και ασφαλίζονται με την ίδια σε ένταση ασφάλεια.
Οι αντιστάσεις δεν έχουν ρεύματα εκκίνησεως.

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

Φιλτατε δεν εχω κανει καμια ρυθμιση ουτε ο τεχνικος μου ειπε πχ ''στο βαζω στην χαμηλη σκαλα"
Τον χειμωνα ποτε δεν το βαζουμε στο 9-10 γιατι παρακαιει και δεν το ανεχεται κανεις μας,7 και ισως 8 στην χειροτερη περιπτωση πχ παγωνια εξω.
Αυτο με την εκκινηση μου το ειπε ο ηλεκτρολογος,επεμενε πως λογω ισχυος δεν εκανε η υπαρχουσα 4αρι διατομη καλωδιου που ειχαμε για τον θερμοσιφωνα και εβαλε 6αρι.
Το κοστος για ηλιακο αυτην την περιοδο ειδικα ειναι μεγαλο και τον προτιμησαμε σαν ''λυση αναγκης" επειδη ο θερμοσιφωνας μετα απο τοσα χρονια αρχιζε να τα παιζει.

----------


## vasilllis

Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να βρω κανενα manual να δω λιγο την λειτουργια του.
Οποτε το δουλευεις στην μεγιστη ρυθμιση του απροβληματιστα απο ότι λες και αρκετο χρονο (ενα ντους σιγουρα απαιτει πανω απο πεντε λεπτα).

Ότι και να λεμε τώρα ,αν δεν βαλουμε οργανα θα ειναι εικασιες.

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

Manual: https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Technic...structions.pdf

και στα Ελληνικα: https://www.genem.eu/wp-content/uplo...E%9A%CE%97.pdf

Δεν μιλαω για απλο ντους αλλα λουσιμο 2 φορες το κεφαλι και μετα τριψιμο-ξεβγαλμα ολοκληρο το σωμα,οπως εκανα και με τον θερμοσιφωνα παλαια,δεν αλλαξα καθολου συνηθειες.
Απο την γυναικα μου που ειχε στο πατρικο της ειχα ακουσει,εκει ειχαν μικροτερο και ειχαν αλλαξει 2 τουλαχιστον και επειδη αρχισε τα νουμερα ο θερμοσιφωνας πηρα την αποφαση.
Επειδη στην συνδεση καπου κολλησε ο μαστορας πηρε τηλεφωνο την εταιρια,τον συνεδεσαν με το τεχνικο τμημα ρωτησε κατι του ειπαν και τελος, δεν μου ειπε αν τον θες στην ρυθμιση Α ή την Β.
Βασικα απο εδω μεσα το ακουσα πως εχει τετοια δυνατοτητα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Manual: https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Technic...structions.pdf
> 
> και στα Ελληνικα: https://www.genem.eu/wp-content/uplo...E%9A%CE%97.pdf
> 
> Δεν μιλαω για απλο ντους αλλα λουσιμο 2 φορες το κεφαλι και μετα τριψιμο-ξεβγαλμα ολοκληρο το σωμα,οπως εκανα και με τον θερμοσιφωνα παλαια,δεν αλλαξα καθολου συνηθειες.
> Απο την γυναικα μου που ειχε στο πατρικο της ειχα ακουσει,εκει ειχαν μικροτερο και ειχαν αλλαξει 2 τουλαχιστον και επειδη αρχισε τα νουμερα ο θερμοσιφωνας πηρα την αποφαση.
> Επειδη στην συνδεση καπου κολλησε ο μαστορας πηρε τηλεφωνο την εταιρια,τον συνεδεσαν με το τεχνικο τμημα ρωτησε κατι του ειπαν και τελος, δεν μου ειπε αν τον θες στην ρυθμιση Α ή την Β.
> Βασικα απο εδω μεσα το ακουσα πως εχει τετοια δυνατοτητα.


Κοιτα τις σελιδες 6 και 8 τις οδηγιες για την ηλεκτρικη εγκατασταση που αναφέρει.
Μιλάει για 40Α ασφάλεια προστάσιας στα 8kw,οπως πολύ σωστά πρέπει να είναι.
Στο σχεδιο προσεξα οτι εχει δυο αντιστασεις οποτε 4+4 8 kw .τον διακοπτη που αναφερεις δεν γνωρίζω αν τον ρυθμισε ο ηλεκτρολογος στην θεση 1 ή 2 (ή αν μπορείς εσυ να τον πειραζεις).
Εγω μιλαω για καθαρα ηλεκ.εγκατασταση. Για το αν φτάνει να κανεις μπάνιο ή οχι δεν έχω άποψη.






> 7,8 kw με 20amp ασφάλεια μονοφασικη δεν γίνεται.
> Κατι δεν μας λες σωστά φίλε... 
> 
> Κλασσικά: Tapatalk


Μια προχειρη ματια που εριξα για να πεσει το θερμικο της ασφαλειας στο χ2 Ιn θελει 400~600 δευτ. Οπότε παίζει να κάνει μπάνιο.

----------

mikemtb73 (16-07-21)

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

Παιδια δεν ειμαι αντιπροσωπος ουτε κανω διαφημιση,σας ειπα τι εχω και πως τον δουλευω 2 χρονια τωρα.
Κανουμε κανονικο μπανιο 2+1 ατομο ακριβως οπως παλια με τον θερμοσιφωνα,εαν δεν ειχε προβλημα αυτος δεν θα εβαζα ταχυθερμοσιφωνα.
2 χρονια τωρα δεν μου εχει ριξει ασφαλεια,εαν ηταν θα σας το ελεγα οπως σε παλαιοτερη ενοτητα σας ειπα τι προβλημα ειχα με την κεντρικη.
Ο ηλεκτρολογος κοιταξε τα χαρτια και περασε μεγαλυτερης διατομης παροχη αλλα κρατησε την 20αρα ασφαλεια,δεν μου ειπε να κανουμε αλλαγη,εαν το ελεγε θα την εκανα.

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν ειπαμε Δημήτρη οτι είσαι αντιπρόσωπος.Απλα αναφέρουμε τι ισχυει στην ηλεκτρολογία ,βασικα τα ιδια με το manual του κατασκευαστή.

----------

